# Packed Lunches?



## Lauralee08 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey everyone! I am still new to IBS and I am having a difficult time figuring out what to eat and what not to eat. I have done a lot of reading on the low FODMAP diet, but I would still like some advice. I am having trouble deciding what to pack for lunch. There is a microwave and a toaster oven. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on snack type foods that does not aggravate your IBS symptoms? Any ideas would be helpful! P.S I have a small budget as well.


----------



## Peggatha (Mar 25, 2011)

Lauralee08 said:


> Hey everyone! I am still new to IBS and I am having a difficult time figuring out what to eat and what not to eat. I have done a lot of reading on the low FODMAP diet, but I would still like some advice. I am having trouble deciding what to pack for lunch. There is a microwave and a toaster oven. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on snack type foods that does not aggravate your IBS symptoms? Any ideas would be helpful! P.S I have a small budget as well.


 I don't know if salads aggravate your digestive system, but a simple salad with lettuce, red peppers, chicken, and carrots might work. Sugar-free jell-o could be a side item, as well as some rice cakes (double check to make sure they're gf, many quaker varieties are). Other ideas might be some quinoa with a hardboiled egg or something to that effect, dressed lightly with lemon and oil and whatever spices you can manage.


----------

